
Kanye West Is Now Officially a Billionaire - lihaciudaniel
https://www.forbes.com/sites/zackomalleygreenburg/2020/04/24/kanye-west-is-now-officially-a-billionaireand-he-really-wants-the-world-to-know/#29965efd7b9e
======
rvz
Good on him. At least this time he did it without asking other billionaires on
Twitter, to send him $1 Billion [0]

[0]
[https://web.archive.org/web/20160217053841/https://twitter.c...](https://web.archive.org/web/20160217053841/https://twitter.com/kanyewest/status/698926987281371136)

